# For the MALE Maltese only



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

[attachment=58728:male_maltese1.jpg]


And for all you girl Maltese that read this...[attachment=58729:icon_naughty.gif] Sometimes we guys just need our privacy. :angry: 


(I can't take credit for this. Deb (TotallyTotoNTuffy) found this.)


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Thats brilliant! :smrofl:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

the BEST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

That's perfect!! I should send this to our vet. He has a bad habit of calling Micky a she/her...and Micky's not even in a long coat, so its not like he's hiding has boy parts with hair!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey.......when your cute, your cute!!!! I love a darling little male with a bow!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 24 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854460


> Hey.......when your cute, your cute!!!! I love a darling little male with a bow!!!![/B]


Snowball doesn't mind a *bow-tie* every once in a while.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Somehow Frank always ends up with the pink leash, LOL. It drives my DH nuts!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Everybody always calls my Cita a boy (she's a white shepherd/mix) .... and from everything I've read here, when I get my baby boy, everyone will think he's a girl. LOL

Funny cartoon!!

HUGz! Jules


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 24 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854460


> Hey.......when your cute, your cute!!!! I love a darling little male with a bow!!!![/B]


GASP! Oh the horror! Have you no shame? Neither gorgeous CeeCee nor stunning Rain are boys!!! :smpullhair:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 24 2009, 09:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854460


> Hey.......when your cute, your cute!!!! I love a darling little male with a bow!!!![/B]


hehe! neither of my girls have bow wearable hair(well Amber can kinda wear small ones on her ears but it looks odd!) so Milo has to wear them! :blush:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh, lol! Poor ol Murph always gets called a girl, it doesnt help that his manly part is extremely tiny...


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 24 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854481


> Oh, lol! Poor ol Murph always gets called a girl, it doesnt help that his manly part is extremely tiny...[/B]


Well Jett's faucett is not all that Tiny. And he proudly displays it when standing on his back legs at the gate when customers come in. And they *still* call him a girl! :wacko1: :HistericalSmiley: 

Thought I should add that even though Jett's a bit proud of his manly bits, he's much to much of a gentleman to ever have his lipstick showing! :smrofl:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ahahaha! Cute cartoon! He looks like the little white dog in my scrolling line below.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

haha, that was great


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I shared this with the Tot, and he can definitely feel that puppy's pain! Mama Cherie insists on putting him in dresses, then taking him to see his doggie friends! I have to admit, some of Tchelsi's feminine couture looks much better on Tatumn. 
And speaking of teeny tiny manly bits, Tatumn knows that story all too well, also. One of his many nicknames is Barely-A-Boy. LOL. I totally think we should have a teeny weenie contest on SM. I know my Tater Tot would be a serious contender!
P.S. Crystal ... the comic doggie reminded me of Jett!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Okay, Toby's extremely upset! He thought what he said to his therapist was PRIVATE! LOL


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

good one!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

bwahhaha i love it :biggrin: 

when i dress paddy, he's in camo or "boy" colours, no bow and a short messy puppy cut... and i always still get "aww SHE'S sooo cute" :smheat:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tanner & Frankie have "occasionally" tried on dresses for Mommy. They were NOT happy, not even a little bit! Tanner says he's just thankful he has no topknot. Frankie, however, is not as lucky!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Nov 24 2009, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854525


> bwahhaha i love it :biggrin:
> 
> when i dress paddy, he's in camo or "boy" colours, no bow and a short messy puppy cut... and i always still get "aww SHE'S sooo cute" :smheat:[/B]



OH do I hear YOU! I can have Mr Wookie out, in his BLUE stroller, wearing a BLUE bow, sitting on his BLUE blanket.
Someone will say this to me, "Awww she is so cute, what is your pup's name?"
Me, "Mr. Wookie, he's 3 years old."
Them, "She is just darling, I have never seen such a cute puppy before. I love her bow."

:new_shocked: 

I LOVE the cartoon but honestly I do not, as tempted as I have been a time or two, dress MR Wookie in pink. :innocent:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Nov 24 2009, 04:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854464


> QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 24 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854460





> Hey.......when your cute, your cute!!!! I love a darling little male with a bow!!!![/B]


Snowball downs't mind a *bow-tie* every once in a while. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hunter's mom loves to comb and brush hair so Hunter has learned to <strike>love</strike> tolerate top knots and bows! But his dad still won't put one in by himself so Hunter only wears them when Mom is home.


QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 24 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854486


> QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 24 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854481





> Oh, lol! Poor ol Murph always gets called a girl, it doesnt help that his manly part is extremely tiny...[/B]


Well Jett's faucett is not all that Tiny. And he proudly displays it when standing on his back legs at the gate when customers come in. And they *still* call him a girl! :wacko1: :HistericalSmiley: 

Thought I should add that even though Jett's a bit proud of his manly bits, he's much to much of a gentleman to ever have his lipstick showing! :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hunter's faucet is very much there and not hidden by too much hair - it sometimes makes appearances in our photos and we have to *gasp* edit it out so that we can share our pictures with others :shocked: . He is always called a girl but we usually fix that when we share his name!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 24 2009, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854490


> Ahahaha! Cute cartoon! He looks like the little white dog in my scrolling line below.[/B]



Jett just went to hide under the bed. I heard him mumbling something about 'Cosy is sooooo not a boy'! :brownbag: 

I told him that when boys build a club house that say 'no girls allowed', it just makes the girls want to get into the club house all the more.  He said he's never going to start a thread on SM again.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 24 2009, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854481


> Oh, lol! Poor ol Murph always gets called a girl, it doesnt help that his manly part is extremely tiny...[/B]


LOL, Boo's "manly part", is barely there. Don't have to worry about ruining any pictures or being obvious with a short cut. Glad he can't read YET. He'd be mad at me for telling on him.  


Crystal, the cartoon is so cute & funny. Although I have never put pink on Boo & never will, he still gets mistaken for a girl. Must be the ponytail.  Hannahs busy chasing her treatball,so she isn't aware of this boy thread.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 25 2009, 12:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854581


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Nov 24 2009, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854490





> Ahahaha! Cute cartoon! He looks like the little white dog in my scrolling line below.[/B]



Jett just went to hide under the bed. I heard him mumbling something about 'Cosy is sooooo not a boy'! :brownbag: 

I told him that when boys build a club house that say 'no girls allowed', it just makes the girls want to get into the club house all the more.  He said he's never going to start a thread on SM again.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

Those poor pretty pretty boys!! None of them would be here without their mamas!! lol!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 24 2009, 06:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854486


> QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 24 2009, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854481





> Oh, lol! Poor ol Murph always gets called a girl, it doesnt help that his manly part is extremely tiny...[/B]


Well Jett's faucett is not all that Tiny. And he proudly displays it when standing on his back legs at the gate when customers come in. And they *still* call him a girl! :wacko1: :HistericalSmiley: 

Thought I should add that even though Jett's a bit proud of his manly bits, he's much to much of a gentleman to ever have his lipstick showing! :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Poor Benny...I hope he doesn't find out I wrote this, but he has a lil itty carrot stick! :blush: 

That comic is too cute! Yup no bows for Benny either. One year I bought him a barrett that was a football but DH said NO! Now Emma wears it on my least favorite day of the week....Sundays. 
Sundays = football. :yucky:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I want to teww everyone that I wespected Jett's pwivacy and didn't wead this twead. I's a good giwl!

Wuv & dawggie kisses,
Angel


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 25 2009, 08:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854650


> I want to teww everyone that I wespected Jett's pwivacy and didn't wead this twead. I's a good giwl!
> 
> Wuv & dawggie kisses,
> Angel[/B]


Angel:

Does your mommy know you are using the computer? And, if you didn't read the thread, how did you reply? Little lady, are you telling a fib????? 

Tell your mommy that you deserve lots of hugs and kisses for being too cute to scold!

Maggie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 25 2009, 09:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854650


> I want to teww everyone that I wespected Jett's pwivacy and didn't wead this twead. I's a good giwl!
> 
> Wuv & dawggie kisses,
> Angel[/B]


Jett says he doesn't believe this for one second.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Nov 25 2009, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854815


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 25 2009, 08:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854650





> I want to teww everyone that I wespected Jett's pwivacy and didn't wead this twead. I's a good giwl!
> 
> Wuv & dawggie kisses,
> Angel[/B]


Angel:

Does your mommy know you are using the computer? And, if you didn't read the thread, how did you reply? Little lady, are you telling a fib????? 

Tell your mommy that you deserve lots of hugs and kisses for being too cute to scold!

Maggie
[/B][/QUOTE]

Jett: "Hmpf" ::grumbling to himself as he stalks out of the room:: "Girls!"


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL thanks for the laugh, Crystal :smrofl: 

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Nov 25 2009, 01:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854454


> He has a bad habit of calling Micky a she/her...and Micky's not even in a long coat, so its not like he's hiding has boy parts with hair!!!!  [/B]


the same exact thing happen with my Snowy in the vet office, when we go out for walks, to other places, the vet at the airport, when traveling ... you name the place, everyone there will refer to him as a girl 

the funny part is, Snowy's "Manly Part" is not tiny at all, yet people still insist on calling him a *she*  :w00t: 

Snowy: "Hoomans don't get it, but as far as I am concerned, all da bootiful ladies fluffs know dat I am da MAN" B)


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Nov 25 2009, 05:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854815


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 25 2009, 08:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854650





> I want to teww everyone that I wespected Jett's pwivacy and didn't wead this twead. I's a good giwl!
> 
> Wuv & dawggie kisses,
> Angel[/B]


Angel:

Does your mommy know you are using the computer? And, if you didn't read the thread, how did you reply? Little lady, are you telling a fib????? 

Tell your mommy that you deserve lots of hugs and kisses for being too cute to scold!

Maggie
[/B][/QUOTE]

ota, I did peek just a wittle bit. I don't wike being weft out of fings. I sowwy, Jett. We still good fwiends, wight?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 26 2009, 11:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854983


> QUOTE (maggieh @ Nov 25 2009, 05:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854815





> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Nov 25 2009, 08:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854650





> I want to teww everyone that I wespected Jett's pwivacy and didn't wead this twead. I's a good giwl!
> 
> Wuv & dawggie kisses,
> Angel[/B]


Angel:

Does your mommy know you are using the computer? And, if you didn't read the thread, how did you reply? Little lady, are you telling a fib????? 

Tell your mommy that you deserve lots of hugs and kisses for being too cute to scold!

Maggie
[/B][/QUOTE]

ota, I did peek just a wittle bit. I don't wike being weft out of fings. I sowwy, Jett. We still good fwiends, wight?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Jett wants to assure you that he's a lover, not a fighter. All is well and forgotten at the sight of a treat or a play bow!


----------

